# BH Blade sharpener? Or sharpening method?



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

How do yall do yours? Do you have one of those gizmos specifically for sharpening broadheads, or do you use one like comes with some fillet knives, or a Lansky system where you have to bolt each blade into the gadget and run the stones across them...what works best/fastest?

BTW I just bought a 6 pack of Muzzy 3 blade BHs, and the blades on the one BH I put together don't seem as sharp as I thought they might be. Expected them to be like straight razors, but they don't cut my finger when I mess with them. Hmm.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I use a hone on all mine


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've sharpened my broadheads and knives forever. As I've said before I think sharpening your broadheads around the camp fire the night before opening day is as much a part of the hunt as anything.

I just read a great article about a month ago, which exactly echoes what I have been doing for decades.

One of the premises of the article was that before a real shaving edge can be put on an edge you have to raise a burr. This is the feeling that many uninformed think shows the knife is razor sharp. Not so. You can get this burr edge very easily with one of those sharpeners which has a handle and two sharpening surfaces crossing each other at some pre determined angle. This will get a burr in a heart beat. Them I use an old Shrade Old Timer's steel. Yes you can still find them on the web. Try www.knifecenter.com about $15.

I then take 10 strokes on one blade, 10 on the other, then go 9 and 9, then go 8 and 8, etc. until I get to one per side. I then do about 4 or 5 one per sides. As I'm doing those 5 one per sides, I gradually decrease the pressure applied to the blade, until the last one in which I just barely pull the knife along the steel. Then I check the blade by shaving my leg. If it doesn't shave, I go back to 10-10, 9-9 8-8, etc. until I get down to 1-1. I have never had to go through the process more than twice before I had a shaving edge. After a sharpening session, my leg looks like a mangy dog.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

My family and close friends know when deer season is here because I shave the hair on my hands and arms


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I use plastic.....to buy some new ones, to me its not worth the time or effort to sharpen something thats hard to hold not to mention SMALL as T locks....WW


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I bought one of the muzzy broadhead sharpeners, and it does a pretty good job. Its just like the filet knife sharpeners but smaller. But like wet dreams said, I usually buy the replacement blades bc they are cheap, especially for muzzy's and slick tricks


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Even though I buy new blades or bh, I still sharpen them before I use them


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought a Smith BH Sharpener +wrenches on the fingerguard today at Academy. Worked good for the first few swipes, then started stopping on the blades and chewing them up pretty bad. Hard to keep the right technique and stride with this thing, though it did make my knife shaving sharp. Also misses part of the bh blade when using it while they're still attached to the bh, can't get close enough to the ferrule. Oh, well. I'll try something else.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a G5 broadhead sharpener that I bought from Bass Pro. It works great. Couple of swipes and ready to do it all over again.


----------

